# ON THE ROAD!!



## creature (Jul 15, 2017)

fuck you, florida...

alright..

on my way... : )


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 16, 2017)

Astounding! Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Tude (Jul 16, 2017)

lol - I'm heading down thar end of August (yep I like it hot and humid and middle of hurricane season - WOOT!!

BUT WATCH OUT ROAD - CREATURE IS BACK!!!  Have fun!


----------



## creature (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks, guys..
blowout in SC..
nasty one.. knew something was probably coming.. shoula taken care of it yesterday or earlier, but...
i like looking at my shoes with my toes blown off & wondering how it happened..


----------



## creature (Jul 16, 2017)

heading into Wilmington NC to check out a rig later today..

then up to Mass..

i hate belining..

if no RV, gonna slow it down..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 16, 2017)

where are you headed?


----------



## p h o b o s (Jul 16, 2017)

FUCK FL for real. I'm jealous  bon voyage!


----------



## creature (Jul 16, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> where are you headed?



other than hell?

hillbilly's project:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/the-rust-temple-an-experimental-micro-metropolis-in-ma.31626/

the RV, though super tempting, is a bust.. 
if it were 200 miles from the Rust Temple, hell yeah!!!

there's one up for here i may check out.

gonna crash at my sister's, en route, tonight, then head out.
may work on her house for a day.
ny bro's neighbor has an extended 4x4 van, but dunno if it's for sale.

have a lead on work in Boston.

many good boats, there..

,.............


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 16, 2017)

sounds awesome let us know how it goes!


----------



## autumn (Jul 16, 2017)

creature said:


> other than hell?
> 
> hillbilly's project:
> 
> ...



Since the RV didn't work out (that sucks), are you still aiming to be up here @ the 19th?

Was it just too far away?


----------



## creature (Jul 17, 2017)

the RV is a bit bigger than practical, & not entirely road tested.. 
the interior is effectively gutted (which is fine), but I'm still 800 miles from MA..
just a little too iffy, though... I'm still scratching my nuts over it...


----------



## beersalt (Jul 17, 2017)

good luck, Creature! Glad to hear you're out of that shit-hole, and on to a new one! ;D
heh, hope to see you sooner than later~
Much love


----------



## creature (Jul 17, 2017)

need to see what happens..
imma stirring the stew..

best rig for me, i think, if possible (& def is) is an extended4x4 van, ideally with a raised roof (although a couple of truck toppers would be 100% fine..)

that could sleep 5 + 2 dogs & gear, i think, for expeditionary purposes.
longer excursions or homebase, 3+1

an extended van is also a potential daily driver, especially after camp is set.

sooo...

there ya go.

if MA remains priority, i'm still going to look for a rig up there, but it'll need to shelter at least 2, long term, and i saw an old Travco (!!!) for sale up there..

however, if MA pans out well, long term (ha ha fucking ha ha ha), i'll be looking for a boat.
either there or out west.
in any case, if there's a change in the radar lock, i'm heading west.
first NM, then.. fuck.. i dunno..
maybe to the library???
dunno.. most likely up to WA state, if an old job offer holds..

anyways.. stay tuned & if anyone is on the road, lemmee know where TF you are..


peace out mofos..


: )


----------



## Shwillam (Jul 17, 2017)

Glad youre out and about my friend, "Free at Last! Thank God All Mighty, Creatures Free at Last!"

Hope to see you soon


----------



## creature (Jul 17, 2017)

pulling out of NC in the morning in my fucking overstuffed 4 cylinder PU..

should be an interesting ride, if she doesn't explode..

was thinking if belining it, but gonna take some back roads, for sure..

yer all with me, when i roll..

love..


----------



## creature (Jul 18, 2017)

picked up the Blue Ridge Parkway, east VA.
sweet, sweet road..

national forest land, 45 mph speed limit, no traffic, you can do 25 no problem & camp..

she's always sweet..



a bit like Avenue Of The Giants off US 101, north of CA 1..
no Sequoias, but green & treed & shaded, with trails, nice parking areas & overlooks..

fog in the autumn & spring that I've seen..

just beautifull..

my pic won't upload, so later ; )
surprised i have bars, at all..


----------



## creature (Jul 18, 2017)

Sirius said:


> Glad youre out and about my friend, "Free at Last! Thank God All Mighty, Creatures Free at Last!"
> 
> Hope to see you soon



yah.. feels good..
today is the first day with good miles..
coming out of FL on 95 always fucking sucks, other than just hitting escape velocity..

fresh air up here..

i can feel my fucking spirit finally fucking returning...


----------

